# PPI Pro Art 100



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Not my auction. Don't know anything about the seller but, the price seems pretty good for one of these extremely rare beasts. The guts pics are pretty impressive too. This thing just oozes power, you can tell it's waaay under-rated. If it were black, I'd be all over it.

OLD SCHOOL PRECISION POWER PRO ART 100 - eBay (item 330523618208 end time Jan-31-11 00:10:09 PST)


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

for $350 and if i saw this sooner i would've jumped on it


----------



## rj671j (Jul 7, 2007)

Sold...


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah, I almost bought it myself _after_ posting it here. But, I don't need to get started collecting Art series amps on top of all the Pro Mos/AM/M series stuff I have now. I regret not pm'ing you about it Chris. Hopefully a PPI freak picked it up.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

it's ok I hum and awed for a bit. I need to stop collecting


----------



## pork soda (Jun 29, 2009)

OLD SCHOOL PRECISION POWER PRO ART 100 - eBay (item 330524610656 end time Feb-02-11 18:53:04 PST)

Looks like its back up again with a "bonus"
IMO its still a good deal.(not mine)


----------



## manticore (Aug 1, 2008)

can somebody explain to me what the difference is between the "normal" Art series and the PRO Art`s ?

Are the PRO Art`s better in sq or some like that ?


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

The regular arts were rated for ether 4 or 2 ohms stereo and 4 Ohms bridged, 

The ProArts were cheater amps (very underrated to get into the lower classes)
They could go down to 1 ohm stereo or 2 ohms bridged.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

starboy869 said:


> The regular arts were rated for ether 4 or 2 ohms stereo and 4 Ohms bridged,
> 
> The ProArts were cheater amps (very underrated to get into the lower classes)
> They could go down to 1 ohm stereo or 2 ohms bridged.


Plus, they (like most old PPI, Orion, PG, RF, etc.) will do their rated power at 12 volts rather than the higher 13.8-14.4 volts. Many claim that they are also somewhat under-rated. Not to the extent the Orion HCCA's were but, probably 10%-15%. You can look at the guts pics included with that auction and see the Pro Art is a beast. The text of the auction states the amp has 2 x 80 amp fuses installed. That seems a bit higher than what might have been recommended. With a 70% efficency, that would come to 1,344 watts!


----------



## manticore (Aug 1, 2008)

If I understand correctly, there is no SQ difference ?


----------



## Hextall 27 (Jan 20, 2010)

The idea that off the shelf PPI Art series or Pro Art are SERIOUSLY underrated is a MYTH. They have a VERY tightly regulated power supply. They won't do more than 2-3% more between 12V and 14.4V. I have Pohlmann's testing results to prove this. 

As far as SQ they are the same. They were just made to be used as lower impedance amps.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Hextall 27 said:


> The idea that off the shelf PPI Art series or Pro Art are SERIOUSLY underrated is a MYTH. They have a VERY tightly regulated power supply. They won't do more than 2-3% more between 12V and 14.4V. I have Pohlmann's testing results to prove this.
> 
> As far as SQ they are the same. They were just made to be used as lower impedance amps.


Can you post the test results? I would be interested in those and specifically the models tested.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

me too I would love to see it

I have an issue of CA&E and they tested an a600.2. That amp did [email protected] 4ohms. I know the regular arts are very strict. 

Howevever on a ProArt50 I have a hard time believing it does 400x1 @ 2 ohms when the a600.2 does 600wrms x 4 ohms.


----------



## Hextall 27 (Jan 20, 2010)

Somewhere I have a test from a ProArt 25. I'll have to dig to find it. Here are two of the most popular amps though.

A600.2 Rated 150 x 2 / 600 x 1 Actual 176 x 2 / 608x 1

A1200 Rated 300 x 2 / 1200 x 1 Actual 315 x 2 / 1190 x1

The only downside to these amps seems to be a trait among Bruce Macmillan designs and that's channel separation. Art Series had it, Xtant had it, and the JL Slash series have it.


----------

